# 9 months old enough to breed??



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am considering offering Joker for sale in the next 2 months. But.....I must be sure that Mojo will be able to breed the girls this april/may. Mojo was born the first of July 2011 so in April he will be 9 months old. Is that old enough, to get the job done for sure? 

If there is a chance Mojo may still be too young I would need to hold on to Joker as we need to have babies this fall (Joker will be 1 year and 1 month in April). 

Hubby will keeeel me if we just keep forking out $$ w/no babies to sell this next year! LOL :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure with Boers but my pygmy Hank was more than ready to breed my does when he was 4 months old and my Nigerian boy was 7 months when he was able.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

That is old enough for most, but it depends on if he is late to mature mentally. My little Nigerian buck JUST figured it out the end of January, when he was 10 months old. I've been so frustrated expecting him to cover does starting at 8 months (the oldest I've had a buck kid finally start to have successful covers.) He acts like he is an old pro already and *knock on wood* everyone seems to have settled...but it really is up to the individual buck. I'd definitely have a back up plan if you do decide that he is the only buck you'll have around.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah that is why I am just not sure. Mojo is stinky acts VERY bucky in his pen--but....put him in w/the girls and he is as innocent as a lamb. I tried this past december/early January and no action from him at all. But separate him and he is "all boy" :shrug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

9 months old he SHOULD be old enough but EACH one is different. I would keep Joker around just to make sure they get bred if I were you. Next year though there should be no problems LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.. it is old enough... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Put him with a doe and see what happens. He should be old enough to get the job done...some take a little longer to figure out than others. If the doe beats on him to much and he can't seem to figure it out...remove him and try again later. Make sure she's in heat each time...if he gets knocked around to much by the doe...he might become discouraged and not do his job as effeciently when he's more mature.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We used two 9 month old bucks to breed a couple does, I have kids on the ground now from one and should see kids in 2 weeks from the other.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

My boer got his first doe bred when he was just 3 months old. Next at 6 months, then he came down with a really bad case of liver flukes, didn't get to have any more girls for a while. But he has successfully bred another 8 does, he is now 14 months. You wouldn't think him up to the task most of the time, if they aren't in heat, he doesn't mess with them at all. He just comes into action once they come in heat, but I usually don't see it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our buck will be 11 months old in one week, and his first babies were born 8 days ago. She was a shorter doe so he was able to breed her. The other two does we had him breed were taller/older does, so when we saw them in standing heat, we'd back the doe up to a pallet w/OSB over it and he'd stand ont he pallet to breed, we did this a few times or so when they still wanted to stand for him - one was due yesterday and the other due in 6 days. 
So if he has trouble reaching them you can hand breed. But being 9mo he might be just fine and not need any help unless there are does that intimidate him. He was terrified of our herd queen at the time, but she wanted him he was too scared to mount her <LOL>, but he was fine with having us hold her for him.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Our AndCuriouser was a mere 5 months when he successfully bred Shasta, our full grown Toggenburg (and very one else in the pasture). Good luck with this. I know you wanted Mojo to be a good breeder.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Yup, he should be old enough.
He likely knows what to do but isn't as eager about getting it done.

I am no expert, but had a thought-
If he is acting all bucky in his pen..can you try to put a doe in his pen.
Like bring the doe to breed onto his turf and see if anything happens?

I had a 6 month old buck once that knew his job.. but would rather eat the does hay or drink their water.
So I was like "get over here...do your thing" and held him at the does rear for him to mount her, which seemed to work.
I have also tried tugging at his collar or putting his front feet up on her. 
It seemed to stimulate him a little bit so that after that he mounted her and got the job done. Sounds crazy but he wouldn't do his job unless I practically force him to.

I hope he gets the job done for you and soon.


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

Can a 9 week old mini saanen breed? we don't want him to breed with our does. But, my husband read that bucks can actually breed at 7 weeks old. Toby was our first goat and we bought him for a pet. Then we decided we wanted to raise goats and started buying pygmy goats. We haven't put up a separate pen for the does and one of our does is 11 months old. We are going to have Toby wethered at the vet. Our buck we plan to use for breeding is 8 weeks old. Please give me any info you have regarding breeding.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

We are expecting Nigerian Dwarf babies from when our buck was 4 1/2- 5 months old. He didn't seem to have any trouble what so ever. All the girl settled right away too.

I've been told males could be fertile very very young. The breeder I got my buck from said it's the girls who typically don't have there 1st season until 4-6 months of age, which is still too young.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

My Nubian buck Fonzi successfully bred all 5 of my does this year when he was around 6 months. I think it helps if the doe is on the smaller side so he can reach her if he's still a little short. Four of mine were coming yearling doelings so that was perfect for him and for them. If she's too big maybe you can hold her.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Jesse-those are great ideas! I can try if he does not seem willing. 

I will have to wait till April to find out-that is when Mojo will go visiting :ROFL: I can't pair them up this month due to the time of year they would kid--will be too hot in Texas if I let them get friendly now :greengrin:


----------

